
You want robots? We got robots. We got cooking robots, cleaning robots - maldinii
http://bizzarodevs.com/issues/18#start
======
sharemywin
I don't get kitchen robots. If delivery robots come to be wouldn't we just all
get food delivered?

~~~
JimSpears
All in one would be the best bet.

Cook-Clean-Deliver

